# b12 nissan sunny parts



## Nismo87R (Mar 25, 2003)

http://www.nissanforums.com/classifieds/showproduct.php?product=722&sort=1&cat=6&page=2 its for sale on the classifieds 

here is a pictures of the rear garnish http://www.nissanforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=559

here is a pictures of the coners that i will be sending for free.http://www.nissanforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=556

sorry but i cant find a picture of my sunny grill


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

if the grille is the *same as hybrid DET's * then *i'll buy* both the rear trim strip and the grille. 

*but we'd have to discuss the price on PM, 
$250 is what u would pay for new parts.


----------



## Nismo87R (Mar 25, 2003)

no its not same as hybirddet. and your right that is to much for them i was going to send the sunny headlights to but since my so called friend stoled them so i cant sell them but im asking fuck i dont know make me a good offer?


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

Nismo87R said:


> no its not same as hybirddet. and your right that is to much for them i was going to send the sunny headlights to but since my so called friend stoled them so i cant sell them but im asking fuck i dont know make me a good offer?


hey sorry for the late reply, please post a link to a photo of the grille and upper trim strip
thanks


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

ya nvm on that post, i couldnt edit it. 
i feel like a :dumbass:


----------

